# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  лечение в Индии

## Алиса Зубкова

Харе Кришна, друзья!

В первый раз собираемся ехать в Индию, одна из основных целей поездки - пройти панча-карму и вообще подлечится.
Знаем, что в Индии достаточно много аюрведических клиник и центров, но есть еще частные семейные центры/клиники, в которых также хорошо, но гораздо дешевле.
Из тех клиник, что нам посоветовали:
Аюрведическая больница и НИИ под названием "Шри Дхармастхала Манджунатхешвара Аюрведа".
И второй небольшой центр там же в Удупи - "Шри Ом Аюрведикс".
Также недавно приезжал в Москву Танмай Госвами и доктор Торсунов его рекомендовал после лекции, как очень хорошего врача.
Безусловно, Олегу Геннальевичу я доверяю, но уверена, что есть врачи не хуже, но менее знаменитые от того не такие дорогие.

А еще такой вопрос, есть ли на севере или в Непале что-то подобное?
Мы поедем туда только в марте, и на юге в это время очень жарко, было бы здорово, если бы нам случилось проходить панча-карму на Севере.
Спасибо всем за информацию!!!!

----------


## Даша

Алиса, самые лучшие аюрведические центры находятся в Керале. За панчакармой именно туда надо. В марте там ещё не сильно жарко. К тому же я читала, что жаркий период наоборот самый лучший для лечения. Мы хотим поехать в Кералу в мае, если получится.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Алиса, самые лучшие аюрведические центры находятся в Керале.


И каждый второй там - "аюрведист"  :mig:  Medical tourism, однако...

----------


## Даша

> И каждый второй там - "аюрведист"  Medical tourism, однако...


Да, там присутствует и туристическая аюрведа, но всё-таки много действительно настоящих центров, в которых лечатся по сути дела одни индусы. Я говорю это потому что общалась лично с людьми, которые проходили там лечение, также они знают людей, которые лечились там. Просто надо знать куда ехать.

----------

